# Online resource



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a cool site with lots of info:
GuitarKitBuilder.com - For Builders & Modders of Guitars, Amplifers & Effects


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks John, an interesting site.

Brian


----------

